# 1987 john deere 318 p218 rear brake assembly ??????



## chrisg90 (Feb 17, 2017)

I need to replace the drum brakes on my John Deere 318 any one knoe where to get parts or a manual for this


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Chris! If you had posted about a year ago, I could have hooked you up with an owners manual and service manual. I actually advertised them on craigslist along with new blades still in the box and couldn't even give them away much to my astonishment. I just looked over at ebay and nothing jumped out at me but they had several pages of parts. Might wade through over there. I believe that they are strictly large tractor but have you tried http://www.messicks.com/ 

Great tractors those older John Deere's but holy crap are they getting expensive to keep going if you can even find the parts. It's straight up why I sold mine and bought a Kubota mower. Really like those old Deeres though! Is it a hydrostat? If so, you shouldn't even need brakes if it's remotely flat.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Chris,

The part number for shoes to fit your tractor's brakes is AM116982. You can find brake shoes and a manual for your tractor on the internet. Ebay has a good selection, new and used.


----------



## chrisg90 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks I will look into this


----------



## chrisg90 (Feb 17, 2017)

They are getting expensive but i cant let go lol It has definitely giving me a run for my money


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They're great units that are exceptionally well built although I was stunned to learn that mine had no roller bearings on the front wheels. Only cheap bushings. WTF?  Otherwise, tanks!


----------

